# Throw together Antipasto



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, regarding pepper grinders, We have many...We have spent more time shopping and picking out pepper grinders than we spent car shopping! LOL...
Now for antipasto, you can put anything you want in it...If you’re making it for a crowd you could put mushrooms, seasoned chic peas, for meat you can use prosciutto, dried sausage, pepperoni, ham, and genoa salami.

In this one (Antipasto for two)
I used dried sausage, pepperoni,mozzarella, roasted peppers,salami,
artichoke hearts, eggs, green olives, olives, chopped tomato salad. drizzle all with olive oil
and red wine vinegar.









Now for the stuffed breads, I make spinach, chopped sausage, pepperoni, mozzarella
rolled in pizza dough...









The other one that I often make is sausage and pepper bread with mozzarella, rolled in
pizza dough...









These breads are so big that you have to shape them in a crescent shape to bake them...or they won’t fit on the cookie sheet.
I’ll give you detailed instructions on how to make the stuffed breads tomorrow.
It’s simple, really.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Spinach Bread is a big winner...you can make it ahead of time and heat it in the oven
and then cut into one inch serving pieces.

Roll out your pizza dough into a big circle.
drain and squeeze out all the water from a 12 oz bag 
of chopped or leaf spinach and put on the dough.
Drizzle spinach with a little olive oil, and sprinkle with a little garlic salt.
Add 3 or 4 cooked Italian sausage that you chopped into small pieces
Add a handful of chopped ( small pieces) pepperoni
Add a generous amount of graded parmigiana cheese
Add 1/2 lb whole milk mozzarella chopped into small pieces.
Then roll and place seam on bottom.
Lightly rub roll wth a little olive oil and a little garlic salt and place on
a slightly oiled cookie sheet.
Sprinkle with some sesame seeds and or a sprinkle Italian seasoning.
Cook in 350* oven for about 30 - 40 minutes until it’s browned up.
















Next is sausage and pepper bread. Stay tuned.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sausage and pepper bread -This again can be made ahead 
and heated in oven before serving.

Roll out your dough into big circle.
Fry up 3 or 4 Italian sausage and cut into small pieces
Fry up about three bell peppers (red or green or both)
Fry up one thin sliced onion and lastly add 2 cloves finely chopped garlic
Cut up a handful of chopped pepperoni
Place sausage and pepperoni on dough
then add the peppers and onion
Then sprinkle with a generous amount of graded parmigiana cheese
then add 1/2 lb of chopped whole milk mozzarella.
Roll into jelly roll, keep seam on bottom, rub a little olive oil on roll.
Sprinkle with garlic salt, sesame seeds and Italian seasoning.
Bake 350* for about 30 - 40 minutes until it’s browned up.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover - after you roll these breads they stretch out a lot...That’s why you have to
place it in a crescent shape on the cookie sheet because it comes out so big. I also make a big pie shaped Spinach or
sausage bread if you’re interested - it’s a big pie shaped one.
It takes two pizza doughs one for the top and one for the bottom.

Here it is on the top right.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was in Kroger earlier this morning and thought I'd get some stuff for an antipasto plate. I have green stuff and oil cured olives so needed other. Decided to get some packages of meats as I didn't want a whole lot. Sweet Jesus they are proud of their store brand deli meats. 3 oz @ $4.99 I got 1 pkg. each Sopressata and Genoa Salami. Still was sliced provolone and artichoke hearts. Store brand is nothing but rebranded Boars Head stuff and that costs even more. Only choices for deli products are grocery delis or drive 30 miles across Houston to a Katz deli and I not sure they are anything more that a restaurant/bar or 30 miles to Galveston Island. Neither is an option. Quick look on Amazon and I fainted besides I don't have a slicer anymore.

It's really sad. This used to be a nice little town until about the 1990's. Started by the Quakers and called Friendswood in 1895 I think. There is still a Quaker church here. Now the town has become a haven for upper middle class and wealthier folk and they have their noses so high in the air they can't see just how bad they are getting screwed. Rant over for now.

Interesting note on some town history. Until 1963 kids could still ride horses to school. In 1965 coming barefoot to school was no longer allowed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Gosh, that’s expensive! we have a lot of speciality Italian and Spanish markets, where we can purchase
Gourmet Italian stuff reasonably.. For Instance we can get genoa salami on sale
for 3.99 to 4.99 lb. 3.5o for pepperoni. They sell cold cut combos like 1/2 lb ham
and 1/2 lb cheese or cappacolla & cheese for 4.99 ...Also, the fresh veggies are much less than the supermarkets...Our newest discovery is Aldi’s we go once a week ...they
have their own brands of food and their all good and cheep, cheep, cheep... every week large eggs are 60 cents a dozen...they sell tons of them...white bread 59 cents...all bottled salad dressings 88 cents. fresh veggies are great too...every week I get a big container of fresh strawberries for 2.00 or 2.25.The bratwurst is also 2.35 for six... We come out with a shopping cart of stuff and we spend about 30.00 ...It’s like a small costco, only no annual fee and cheaper prices.
The prices are unbelievable....


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah Aldi's in good. There are 2 close to me with a Walmart about half way between me and one of them. We used to go a lot for canned goods. Our stock is good now. Also used to get a lot of avocados for 25 cents each, they don't do that anymore. Pomegranates cheap at one time. I think it was all loss leaders at that time, Aldi's was new in the area then, other stores tried to match those prices. I still shop the best prices, all the stores are within 5 miles except one it's 6 miles. That one has the best prices on a lot of what we buy. I got 8 oz pepperoni this morning for $2.49, at Kroger store brand is $2.50 for 6 oz. Hard salami sliced 8 oz for $3.49, Kroger is $6.99 or more for 3 oz. It goes on and on. Our usual store is not a premiere store, they cater to lower middle class and less income brackets seems like. I wouldn't do all shopping at Kroger even when I was still working. I worked at that particular Kroger after retiring. Managers started saying this is the rules as in the union contract. I said show me. They couldn't/wouldn't, I walked out. Never walked off a job before.


----------

